# What do you guys think of Timberline saddles?



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, I am looking for a saddle for my appy/paso. I'm new to saddle fitting, but there doesn't seem to be any saddle fitters in my area ( I've searched since last summer). The closest one I found is 4 hours away, and she sells Timberline saddles, so I know she'll try to get me into one when I go to see her in April. I just wanted to know if any of you have had any experience with them? Good or bad, what do you think? I'll be mainly trail riding and a tad of arena work. Thank you in advance!


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Anybody have experience with any flex-panel saddle?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Flex Panel is a nice idea and seems to work from reports I have heard form other owners, the only bad reports I have heard is the panels are attached to a Standard Tree and make the saddle much higher off the Horses back so you have no close contact with your Horse.

To me that would be detrimental, you want to be as close as possible to the Horses back so they can feel your seat and legs easier which of course gives you much better control of your Horse.

.


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh thank you, I can see where that may be a problem because I use a lot of seat and leg aids. But the panels do seem to fit okay? I was worried it would just put pressure on the two points that it's attached to the tree, so it's good to hear it fits the horse. Do you recommend any saddles to look into?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

AppyCrazy said:


> Oh thank you, I can see where that may be a problem because I use a lot of seat and leg aids. But the panels do seem to fit okay? I was worried it would just put pressure on the two points that it's attached to the tree, so it's good to hear it fits the horse. Do you recommend any saddles to look into?


I have seen the attachment, it is a 4 post swivel type system, I think it would have 4 unique pressure points and be bad for the Horse, but no one I have talked to mentioned a problem, maybe they used really thick wool pads, IDK.

.


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll have to see what the saddle fitter uses when I go see her. I've seen pictures of little sheepskin things that cover each panel, but that doesn't seem like it would protect the horse very much from pressure points. I don't know, but If they don't sore horses they must do something to prevent pressure points. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Karen P (Nov 17, 2014)

Love mine. My horse feels subtle cues in my seat.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be wary of any saddlefitter who sells saddles. Most fairly knowledgeable riders have a fairly good idea of fit. I don't know if you are riding English or western but it's best to stick with proven saddles. If it's English a $4000 saddle will fit both horse and rider much better than a $1000 saddle. Same with western. Just found a pic of a fellow riding in one and he is perched well above the horse's back. Nothing I'd even consider buying. And why are prices so hard to find?


----------

